# I've been published!



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

http://yourphotos.sky.com/?pid=25790

:lol::thumb:


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats mate.

Must feel great.

:thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Cheers mate! to be honest, anyone can send a picture in, but it IS nice to get chosen!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

it's good feeling
even better when it's in print.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

nogrille said:


> it's good feeling
> even better when it's in print.


Thanks mate. I would love to see some of mine in print


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool pic :thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

nogrille said:


> it's good feeling
> even better when it's in print.


And fantastic when you get paid... 
Well done mate. :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> And fantastic when you get paid...
> Well done mate. :thumb:


LOL My next step!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very well done, mate :thumb: Always nice to get recognition for anything you've done creatively :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Very well done, mate :thumb: Always nice to get recognition for anything you've done creatively :thumb:


Thanks mate. I must admit, I do feel proud!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks mate. Chuffed over here!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done mate, they must get thousands of photos sent in.

:thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Cheers Maxtor.
Much appreciated!


----------

